

ChatOps at VividCortex - oz925
https://vividcortex.com/blog/2014/06/02/chatops-at-vividcortex/

======
mrfusion
Neat idea. By the way, I was looking over your offerings. I started working on
a program that uses machine learning to optimize mysql config files
(customized them per machine/install)

I'm also working on a product where users can upload their config files and
system stats and get feedback regarding how to optimize them.

Drop me an email if you're interested in partnering. (I need lots of help in
the reaching customers department)

